# Factory trailer hitch?



## CapeCod337 (Mar 28, 2002)

I'm looking at a 04 allroad 4.2 and want the factory hitch setup, no longer listed on Audi's accessory page. Anyone know if they're still available?


----------



## pendulum (Apr 29, 2001)

*Re: Factory trailer hitch? (CapeCod337)*

have you tried calling your local dealer? talk to their parts department. If they can "get" it for you, then they are still available. If he says he can't get it, then you'd have to go aftermarket, unless you find someone selling a factory hitch used, but lets face it, no one is going to "remove" one from their car. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## vr6ninja (Mar 20, 2007)

Here is what I know about the allroad hitch and getting the closest you can to OEM at this point. If you don't have an in for getting euro parts Euro Hitch is a good option, the allroad one is rated for 5000 lbs with a 200 lbs tonge weight. This is stronger then the uhaul one 3300 lbs if I remember correctly and less visible when the ball is not on the hitch. The uhaul one hangs out like the traditional wagon hitch.
There is a nice DIY on AudiWorld on an install of the american hitch which is close to the euro one in the way of an install as far as I know but don't hold me on that.


----------



## eurocars (Mar 10, 2004)

*Re: Factory trailer hitch? (vr6ninja)*

NA factory hitches are no longer available. Sold out, just over a year ago. As "ninja" said, some have purchased a euro hitch and installed them, and yes there is information on the AW allroad forum. I hate to send people there, as this forum moves so slow. I do have to say it is where I spend most of my forum time. Good luck, you are not alone on this, which is driving the cost. I remember someone trying to contact Audi for information on who (Vendor?) was building it for them.


----------

